# Tenet: Christopher Nolan verteidigt das Einspielergebnis seines neuen Films



## AndreLinken (4. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tenet: Christopher Nolan verteidigt das Einspielergebnis seines neuen Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tenet: Christopher Nolan verteidigt das Einspielergebnis seines neuen Films*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2020)

Mutig war er, muss man ihm schon lassen. Da wird er allerdings für einige Zeit auch der Einzige sein. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## bundesgerd (4. November 2020)

Wir können dankbar sein, daß der Film da gezeigt wurde, wo er hingehört.
Auf der grossen Leinwand.


----------



## Phone (4. November 2020)

Unser Kino hat NEUGEBAUT Anfang des Jahres und  kurz nach Eröffnung wo innen schon alles fertig war kam der Lockdown...Und jetzt wieder.
Nun steht das Kino vor dem aus  Glückwunsch


----------



## LOX-TT (4. November 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Unser Kino hat NEUGEBAUT Anfang des Jahres und  kurz nach Eröffnung wo innen schon alles fertig war kam der Lockdown...Und jetzt wieder.
> Nun steht das Kino vor dem aus  Glückwunsch



Grad für solche Fälle müsste es doch vom Staat oder Bundesland dann finanzielle Hilfe geben oder?

Unser Kino baut auch grad um bzw. vergrößerr um eine Etage aka 4 weitere Säle, hoffe das war kein Fehler.


----------



## Wamboland (4. November 2020)

Dort wo die Kinos offen waren (international) lief er doch recht gut - in den USA waren/sind ja die wichtigen Kinos alle dicht geblieben (NY City, CA). So ein Film wird von der Masse vermutlich nicht im Kino in Iowa geschaut, sondern eher in LA oder NYC und dort war dies nicht möglich. 

Laut Schätzungen wären wohl 400M nötig gewesen damit er als erfolgreich gilt, daher ist er faktisch ein Flop. Aber so einfach ist das 2020 eben nicht. Bleibt zu hoffen das sie aus der 2. Verwertung (Streaming, BluRay) noch genug Geld bekommen.


----------

